# How many shooters use a spotting scope when shooting field archery?



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

field? you cant.....or more exactly

roving field....like the 4 arrows an end field archery, no you cant

fita like field archery, yes you can


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

Thank for the correction, I meant fita type field. Good eye.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Need to change my vote now from No to Yes if you are referring to FITA 90m/70m/50m or 900 round stuff and not NFAA field rounds. I do use a spotting scope while shooting rounds out in the open fields for FITA and 900/American rounds. Quicker than pulling up binos and usually more magnification to help spot my arrows out of the crowd of others in the target.

When I voted I thought you were referring to NFAA field rounds where a good set of binos works much better than a spotting scope. Though yes, you can use a spotting scope for NFAA field, just not allowed to use a tripod on the scope, i.e. it needs to be hand-held. However, a spotting scope without a tripod is a little tough to hold steady and the mono-vision while trying to spot arrows in varying light conditions is more difficult than using a good set of binos.

>>----->


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Alright, you made me look it up. Page 46- "11. Tripods for spotting scopes and tripods for binoculars shall not be permitted during outdoor
competition at National or Sectional Tournaments."

So, it looks like you could use tripods/scopes at local and state level. Now I wonder if single legs or bipods would get by at sectional/national. BriteSite probably knows if this has come up. Hard to beat a quality pair of binocs for field, imho.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

state shoots are governed by the rules of the state org. the nfaa rules are a base for the state to develop theirs.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I've used one for years. NFAA rules say you can't carry a tripod, but nothing about using a spotting scope. I'm almost totally blind in on eye. Why on God's green earth would I buy a pair of binoculars???? There was a guy from Virginia back in the early ninties who used one. He had a custom made piece of stainless he screwed into the bottom of the scope and then it had a flared end on it and it would fit neatly on his cableguard and he would sit his stabilizer on the ground and it would be at eye level and he could see a gnat on the X at 80. he had a carring strap like most use with binoculars and he would just swing it up and sit it on the cableguard.


----------

